
Outside Psychologists Shielded U.S. Torture Program, Report Finds - artsandsci
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/11/us/psychologists-shielded-us-torture-program-report-finds.html?_r=1
======
dummy7953
Aww, that's sweet.

